
National Security Telecommunications – Information Infrastructure Report (1999) [pdf] - jbpetersen
https://www.dhs.gov/sites/default/files/publications/Information%20Infrastructure%20Group%20Report_1999.pdf
======
jbpetersen
Disclaimer: Selectively abbreviated title since the full one was 50% over HN's
character limit.

